# Boliva Confradia Bolivar Cofradia Petit Cigar Review - Excellent Petit Maduro



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I just finished smoking the Maduro petit Cofradia and I must say that it is as good as the the rest of the sizes I have tried in this stick, it is ...

Read the full review here: Boliva Confradia Bolivar Cofradia Petit Cigar Review - Excellent Petit Maduro


----------

